# Help Silly Putty



## godsgirl (Apr 1, 2007)

Today we packed my daughters room and we moved her bed out and we found 2 spots that have silly putty smashed into the carpet :help:

How do I get it out I tried soaking it in vinegar to soften it but that did not help 
any ideas?


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

EEww, I'm sorry. The only thing I've ever known was to take a pair of scissors and cut it out.

Other than that, I guess baby oil or peanut butter? It works on gum, anyway.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I Goodled "how to remove Silly Putty" and came up with a couple suggestions - most of the people said alcohol worked for them to remove the stuff from carpets. HTH, and let us know if it works for you.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

WD-40 works on clothing (ask me how I know) so it might work on carpet too.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Today I had a similar problem....except my problem envolved dried on Elmer's glue and playdoh in carpet! I have read that you can place a brown paper bag over top of the silly putty, then take a clothes iron and heat the area, then quicly remove the bag and pull it up while it's soft. Remove any small dried on clumps with water and a scrun brush or scourer.


----------

